# Upgraded to 2.6.27-r8 and now ati-drivers 8.542 [SOLVED]

## jserink

Upgraded and start google earth without updating the ati-drivers and it crashed X.

Tried to update my 8.542 drivers which worked fine under 2.6.26-r4 but the emerge fails:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:5806: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8'

make: *** [kmod_build] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3364:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2551:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)"                                                 CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                                               LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)"                                            ${BUILD_FIXES}                                                ${BUILD_PARAMS}                                                 ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  GCC_VER_MAJ=4 KVER=2.6.27-gentoo-r8 KDIR=/usr/src/linux kmod_build

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542/temp/environment'.

 *

>>> Failed to emerge x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.542, Log file:

Any pointers to get this to work?

Tried re-emerging google earth but it still crashes X. I need my ati-drivers to recoompile but can't get it to work.

Cheers,

johnLast edited by jserink on Thu Mar 19, 2009 2:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# emerge --info

# cd /usr/src && ls -la

```

----------

## jserink

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, can you post this :
> 
> ```
> 
> # emerge --info
> ...

 

Hi D2....

I gave up...

sick of everytime I upgrade a kernel the ATI-Drivers shit themselves....

I've gone back to Xorg and its mostly working with dual head so I'm cool.

Cheers,

john

----------

## d2_racing

So you are using the open source radeon driver.

----------

## asturm

Why didn't you simply try one of the various newer versions of ati-drivers?

----------

## MalachiX

If I were you I'd go to /usr/portage/distfiles and delete the file fetched by emerge.  Then use gcc-config and switch to a different version of the gcc compiler.  Then emerge the ati drivers again.  If the same error occurs then go tot he /var directory as it says and also post the log here.

----------

## jserink

 *MalachiX wrote:*   

> If I were you I'd go to /usr/portage/distfiles and delete the file fetched by emerge.  Then use gcc-config and switch to a different version of the gcc compiler.  Then emerge the ati drivers again.  If the same error occurs then go tot he /var directory as it says and also post the log here.

 

Yah, and that's kind of the point.

Why bother.

Everytime I update my kernel its the same saga with the ati-drivers.....

I solved it like this:

emerge -C ati-drivers

I went back to the open source drivers. The r300 module now performs ok with the x1600 M56 graphics card and xrandr ROCKS!

The only issue Ihave is googleearth running with sw rendering so its slow as hell, but everything else is fine.

I had it with the ATI-drivers, no more.

Thanx for the hekp in any case.

I'm going to SOLVED this thread.

Cheers,

john

----------

## d2_racing

No problem  :Razz: 

----------

